# Funk?



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

As I'm fairly new to "proper" coffee, I'm going through ordering 1-1.5KG of beans at a time so that I get a chance to play with them.

In tasting notes there are references to "funk / funky" tastes, but what actually is a "funky" taste? What do you expect from a funky coffee?

I got some Rocko Mountain Reserve from Foundry and am finding a sour (but maybe acidic?) flavour to it. I'm going to try dosing down and maybe pulling longer shots, perhaps increase the temperature, but the tasting notes from Foundry mention "natural funk" now I'm wondering - Is this sourness / acidity the funk taste - ie is it meant to be the way it tastes?

Maybe I just prefer more standard chocolate / toffee / nutty type coffees?

It's almost certain that I'm not getting the best from the bean due to inexperience /poor technique as well.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Funk is a bit fermented almost, it can be acquired taste so persevere. What recipe are you using?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A lot of people new to coffee perceive natural process coffees as 'sour' particularly in milk drinks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dosing down. Grinding finer, pulling longer ( in time ) and heavier ( higher brew ratio ) may help balance the taste for you. Don't be constrsined by 25 seconds for a shot.

As jeebsy said a dose > weight out , that you are using or going to use would be helpful


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Funk is more a rustic, perhaps farm-yard like taste (not necessarily unpleasant, if that description seems unflattering)? Sourness is usually underextraction and affects washed & natural coffee, it's not part of "funk".

Sour isn't the way it is supposed to taste, grind fine &/or pull longer.

Acidity is an attribute, like in sweet, ripe fruit.

"Acidic" suggests tartness/sharpness, like unripe fruit and is often a brewing defect, not an attribute of a bean. It can also be present in chocolate, nutty, toffee type coffees if under-extracted. Tasting notes tend to assume a reasonable level of extraction.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Funk is more a rustic, perhaps farm-yard like taste (not necessarily unpleasant, if that description seems unflattering)?


I've had a couple of cheeses with that description before and they were pretty challenging


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the responses.

So far, I am using 18g in an 18g VST basket, aiming for 36g out in 25-30 secs. I'm at around 29 seconds now and 92C temperature.

Next I may push the grind finer and go out over 30 seconds and see how that changes things.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Take the temp up to 94 and try going up to 35 secs


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I've had a couple of cheeses with that description before and they were pretty challenging


I don't seem particularly good at spotting naturals with just a little funk, but my dad & a colleague at work both always zero right in on it straight away & sometimes find it challenging.

Personally, I prefer Brie de Meaux over the cleaner, pasteurised Brie. Might just be something I'm less sensitive to?


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Take the temp up to 94 and try going up to 35 secs


Thanks; I'll try that tonight.

I can taste a background taste that could be described as fermented and it is not the sourness. I think I am just underextracting.

Are there particular beans / regions / processes / roasts that are more difficult to extract? On a previous thread, I learnt that these beans are hard - does that play into this?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

If you want to taste funk, try this one

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/nicaragua-limoncillo-natural-red-pacamara-funky

You'll get a good idea if its for you or not


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

MWJB said:


> Funk is more a rustic, perhaps farm-yard like taste (not necessarily unpleasant, if that description seems unflattering)


I think this is a really good description!


----------

